# Photo's from ACA 2006 in Chicago



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexy digs the Tropheus 

More pics to come


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh wow... some of those fish don't even look real! Great pics. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great Pictures. Those Are Some Beautiful Fish In Those Pictures


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow. Makes me want to go to an aca convention! Those are some 
B-E-A-Utiful discus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

oh man. that first discus is incredible. I've never seen a discus with such beautiful flowing fins like that.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Christine said:


> Oh wow... some of those fish don't even look real! Great pics. Thanks for posting them!


No doubt. Tey look amazing. Lets hand over some credit to the photographer as well 

I wonder if the lesser looking fish look at these and run them into the ground.....  smack talking the way women do lol Like "oh ya, she anorexic", or "ya, she's mostly airbrushed"..... lol


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

very nice pics. i saw some amazing discus when i went to a swap meet there not too long ago. oh by the way what is the fish in the 2nd to last pic, thanks.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am going to have to get out to one of those shows sometime. I am less than a 2 hour drive and have never been to one.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Can anyone please tell me what the 2nd to last fish pictured is. i got 6 free from a breeder that look identical to that one. But i have had several people tell me different names for em, so im confused


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Aulo. Lwanda red top species, lake Malawi


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks MP. i have a group of 6 biggest being about 3". now to find info on them since i now kno what they are.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.malawimayhem.com/profile_show.php?id=54


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Great fish pics Marty!!!
But I wanna see the goofy people pics :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Malawi Eye-biter

Canon A520 - no flash
you'll notice in the reflection the handsome fellow taking the picture


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats alot of aqauriums, we dont have anything like that in canada, that ive seen wish they would have summin like that here, those are awesome pics ive never seen discus that colourful


----------

